# Brake caliper painting near York?



## bogbloke

Anyone know anyone who can paint brake calipers near York?


----------



## Disco Smudge

It is really easy to do. You can buy the kits off eBay. There are multiple threads on here. Just get some wire wheels for your drill to make the clean up go easier


----------



## MDC250

I'd second that, I'm pretty cack handed but it's a job you can do with little skill.


----------



## dholdi

Yep, i'll third that, did mine with Halfords rattle cans.


----------



## manikm

Guys. I've recently painted my brake calipers using heat resistant paint. I then stupidly went over it all with a clear coat not thinking about heat. I have not fitted back to the car yet. What should I do. Do I go over it with heat resistant clear coat or just leave it and see how it goes. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ALANSHR

Whats the spec on the lacquer?


----------



## ALANSHR

MDC250 said:


> I'd second that, I'm pretty cack handed but it's a job you can do with little skill.


Those discs came up well:lol:


----------



## DLGWRX02

These guys do an awesome job or can offer up kits and decals to suit
http://www.brakecaliperspecialists.uk


----------



## manikm

ALANSHR said:


> Whats the spec on the lacquer?


It's this stuff

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/1220...3D710-134428-41853-0%26rvr_id%3D1172226822375

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

